# hot weather



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

since it's been hot will the bass go into deeper waters?
i'm heading to winton woods soon i'll be fishing from the bank


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

they will head to deeper water or back in coves or streams.... they will go where ever its colder water... if you have a boat with water temp on it just look for the coldest water.... im learning about bass fishing so im not sure how deep they will go....


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Not all bass will go deep in the summer. The majority will but some will stay in the shallow water where there is some shade. This could be lilly pad fields, stump fields, etc. You will have to explore and look but there will be some shallow all the time. 
One suggestion, find a small stream to wade this time of year. It will contain cooler water and the fish will usually cooperate more. Smallies are a blast to catch.


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

In a pond near my house there are a buch of lilly pads. You can't catch fish outside of the lilly pads. So I just put on a heavy weedless jig and pull it through the pads and just kill the bass.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been catching a lot of bass in bushes and under docks. They should be getting on the points and rock piles to. Right now you can catch them doing a lot of different techniques. Good Luck


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

ok thanks guys for the tip


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

reservoirs with a summer draw down tend to school bass on points and other structure in or near deep water.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

if i ever get to my brothers he knows where to go


----------

